# To Tune or Not to Tune, that is the ?



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Anybody know of a good performance shop in the Kansas City-Topeka, KS area. I am looking at adding a Linginfelter CAI. I just can not find a shop.

Any help out there?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:seeya: Oh well, guess not. I will have to find a speed shop somewhere.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

CAI sounds like and easy DIY to me. Remove OEM box, place Lingenhoffer :lol: box and cone filter and yer done. Basic tools, too. 

Why spend the $$$ on a shop if you can do it yourself?

JM


----------



## jason (CMEXLR8) (May 2, 2006)

it looks pretty simple. you can get instructions from lingenfelter.com here is a link http://www.lingenfelter.com/documents/LPE2005gtoairintakeinstructionsv1.0.pdf


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

Are you talking about a shop to do the install or to tune it after the install. Either way I don't believe it's necessary.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:agree Yeh, thanks, I called Lingenfelter and they said the same thing. I just went on the Diablosport web page and found a tuner in Topeka. Yeh, I am mechanically inclined, I will do the install, I was just concerned about the A/F mixture. I think the MAF will handle it.


----------

